# Repairing damage to surface of interior 'wood' trim



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,
I've just managed to damage the finish on a piece of interior trim on the pull out bed base in my MH - see picture below.
The edging strip had become unstuck so I glued it back and used some insulating tape to hold the strip in place while drying. When I removed the tape, part of the surface of the 'wood' finish came away with it.
So far I have 3 options:
1) obtain a replacement part from Swift and I'll contact my dealer about this in the morning to see if this is possible
2) try to colour in the missing bits but I'm unlikely to get a match and it will probably look awful!
3) make a new end section for the pull out bed base using wood and try to find a coloured varnish that is similar.

Does anyone have any other ideas?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Paint the edgeing strip with a contrasting colour.

Or try to match it.

Dave p


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Oops, hey you wont be the first to do that sounds like your masking tape was either old or damp i've had similar prob's trying to get the stuff off! I should think it has to be worth a go at faking it in, furniture repair pencils are available in various colours I think I saw some in Wilkinsons a while back........what have you got to lose?
Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Paint the edgeing strip with a contrasting colour. Dave p


That's what I would do. :wink:

If you can't hide it - don't try. (_A favourite motto of mine_. :wink: )

Find a nice contrasting colour and paint it, and the other side if applicable so it matches.

After a week you won't even remember what it used to be like. :roll:

Dave


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

or is it 2 down 2 accross https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...nid=154dc8318618be2/shopdata/index.shopscript


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Guys - you've given me some other ideas to ponder. I'll try Codfinger's furniture repair pencil idea first and take it from there.
I'm guessing that Plasticplumber was suggesting obtaining a replacement edging strip. I couldn't find the right one on the O'Leary web site but I hadn't considered general MH parts suppliers so there's another avenue for me to follow.

If all else fails then the contrasting paint will certainly cover it up - but the OH has a long memory ... :-( !!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Bill,
I ordered one of these yesterday :-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270745962405&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT :-


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

That looks a simple answer Bill.
I would probably make a bogs dollocks using that kit


Dave p


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Feeling totally fed up with myself for making this mess I was too impatient to wait for anything to arrive from ebay. Instead I found 
http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=856299&Trail=searchtext/>LAMINATE+REPAIR in Homebase (apologies for long link - I tried 3 times to get the code right to shorten it but clearly failed!) It comes with a simple colour chart to show how to give you a guide for colour matching.

Currently I'm half way through the process and it has covered the small scratches well. The larger area is proving more difficult but I've applied a second coat and I'm hopeful that it will look better!

Thanks for everyone's help.
Bill


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Bill_OR said:


> Feeling totally fed up with myself for making this mess I was too impatient to wait for anything to arrive from ebay. Instead I found
> http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=856299&Trail=searchtext/>LAMINATE+REPAIR in Homebase (apologies for long link - I tried 3 times to get the code right to shorten it but clearly failed!) It comes with a simple colour chart to show how to give you a guide for colour matching.
> 
> Currently I'm half way through the process and it has covered the small scratches well. The larger area is proving more difficult but I've applied a second coat and I'm hopeful that it will look better!
> ...


Would be interesting to see the final result - post a picture in due course please!


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

I have just had a company called laminate solutions out to repair my worktop (see separate post)

When he was here I showed him a similar bit of damage to yours and he said they could fix it. Might be worth a try

I will probably wait till we want to sell the MH then get them to repair all the odd bits of wear and tear.

Peter


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info Peter. In the end I was lucky enough to find some material in B&Q that was almost an exact match. I made a new section to replace the damaged one and it looks just right.

I'll be much more careful when working on the inside of my MH in future!
Bill


----------

